# Christmas gift



## MakerMashup (Nov 17, 2019)

I giving my brother a homemade-slingshot for tthe holiday seasons

I'm wondering if its possible to untie(or detach) the tubing from the pouch because I want a regular slingshot where you shoot pebbles and stuff, and then you de-attach the tubing then attach it to a wood block thing which has a slit it it vertically where you can shoot-like clay pigeons or some other material(still haven't figured it out yet) to practice a fast-reflex, accuracy bow-shoot target practice thing. Is that possible?


----------



## devils son in law (Sep 2, 2014)

No, unfortunately it is not possible! Whatever you choose for your bands you are stuck with forever, sorry! :whisper:


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

devils son in law said:


> No, unfortunately it is not possible! Whatever you choose for your bands you are stuck with forever, sorry! :whisper:


 :shakehead: Really?

Be nice.Not really tracking.... But... Hey :bonk:

:drinkup:


----------



## SJAaz (Apr 30, 2019)

M M... anything is possible in this crazy hobby. Watch u tube, then watch more u tube. Read the old posts from this form. Learn to use the search function. It's all there waiting for you to read! Learning is a good portion of this affliction. Keep at it, the more you learn, the more you realize that you don't know enough.


----------



## MakerMashup (Nov 17, 2019)

SJAaz said:


> M M... anything is possible in this crazy hobby. Watch u tube, then watch more u tube. Read the old posts from this form. Learn to use the search function. It's all there waiting for you to read! Learning is a good portion of this affliction. Keep at it, the more you learn, the more you realize that you don't know enough.


thanks for the optimistic view


----------



## Tree Man (Jun 30, 2016)

devils son in law said:


> No, unfortunately it is not possible! Whatever you choose for your bands you are stuck with forever, sorry! :whisper:


I almost spit my chocolate milk across the room when I read that.


----------



## Samurai Samoht (Apr 6, 2013)

I'm not 100% sure if I'm understanding the original post but it sounds like you might be wanting to make an interchangeable slingshot that throws regular ammo as well as clay pigeons? Personally I would stick with a regular clay pigeon thrower and a regular slingshot, otherwise it probably won't work well for either.

And if you can do some shooting like this guy I want to see it!


----------



## Blue Raja (Feb 10, 2016)

Most of us shoot precision ammo such as steel shot, lead shot, and marbles. Lots of innovation here and slingshots are a tinkerer's dream. Inexpensive and infinitely modifiable. Build a prototype, post a photo, and ask for help. Good luck with this project.


----------

